# Willow in a tank?



## BigBlackMoor (Apr 6, 2009)

Could you grow Weeping Willow in a fish tank or is that a daft idea? I realise you couldn't let it become a tree lol - but how about small cuttings?


----------



## kanvas (May 15, 2009)

I don't think you can. It's a woody plant and it need soil so it can't grow submerged. I don't even think it'd grow partially submerge.

It might work in a terrarium/paludarium/vivarium , just might, I'm not sure it can stand the humidity.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i used to grow them in my betta tanks (8x8x8 cubes). they helped with algae and water quality as they are massive nutrient vaccumes. that said, its roots take over eventually, and i just go tired of the leaves dropping and making a mess on my counter. you will also need a decent light source "above the tank" where the leaves are to get any healty growth out of the. regular indoor lighting is not sufficient, you need to be near a window or skylight at the minimum.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Supposedly dropping a twig in a tank full of green water will clean it up quickly. It'll shoot out roots. Then you can put it in a pot full of soil and give it to your mother for mother's day.


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

Franzi said:


> Supposedly dropping a twig in a tank full of green water will clean it up quickly. It'll shoot out roots. Then you can put it in a pot full of soil and give it to your mother for mother's day.


LOL. 
That was funny. 
Good idea!


----------

